# I laughed out loud when he said $20 tip for a beer run!!



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Son of a gun. He was actually true to his word!!


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Son of a gun. He was actually true to his word!!


I have found that the vast majority of people that say they will tip you in the app, do in fact tip you in the app. Id estimate a good 80%ish in my experience. I believe all the claims that are seen on this site stating otherwise are hugely overstated and exaggerated. If someone claims theyll tip me $20 in the app though, that I doubt turns out to be true as often. Nice tip!


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

guffy515255 said:


> I have found that the vast majority of people that say they will tip you in the app, do in fact tip you in the app. Id estimate a good 80%ish in my experience. I believe all the claims that are seen on this site stating otherwise are hugely overstated and exaggerated. If someone claims theyll tip me $20 in the app though, that I doubt turns out to be true as often. Nice tip!


You must live in an area of the country where someone's word still actually means something, and where people actually care about their fellow man. Refreshing to know such places still exist.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> You must live in an area of the country where someone's word still actually means something, and where people actually care about their fellow man. Refreshing to know such places still exist.


Its a very small town with massive amounts of happy tourists and friendly locals. Yes, I am sure what I experience here is out of the ordinary. I still dont believe that when a person says they will tip you in the app in a big city its an automatic no tip though. Thats an exaggeration I believe.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

guffy515255 said:


> Its a very small town with massive amounts of happy tourists and friendly locals. Yes, I am sure what I experience here is out of the ordinary. I still dont believe that when a person says they will tip you in the app in a big city its an automatic no tip though. Thats an exaggeration I believe.


I get about 1 in 10 of the promised tips when they say that. Seems some say it to save face with whoever they are with and trying to impress, without having to actually fork out anything.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> I get about 1 in 10 of the promised tips when they say that. Seems some say it to save face with whoever they are with and trying to impress, without having to actually fork out anything.


I will take your word for it I guess lol. Maybe big city people really are that awful and Im just too sheltered to realize it.

I have asked my brother who drives Uber in Denver about it though. He estimates about 50% of the people that say that do give the promised tip.

How about the clowns that say theyll give you 5 stars? I give out automatic one stars for that.


----------



## Solonsfury (Jun 19, 2018)

A big tipped me $500 cash this morning on a beer run. I don’t think I’ll ever get that again. 

****ing shocked


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Solonsfury said:


> A big tipped me $500 cash this morning on a beer run. I don't think I'll ever get that again.
> 
> &%[email protected]!*ing shocked


 That's impossible. Uber has a feature that prevents someone from doing something like that.

Show me a screenshot of the $500 tip.


----------



## Solonsfury (Jun 19, 2018)

$500 cash plus $25 in the app. He pulled out his wallet and said he didn’t have enough cash on him and asked if I’d wait a minute so he could go inside and get some cash.
Believe it or not. I don’t care....


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Son of a gun. He was actually true to his word!!


I had someone tip me $5 cash, $5 in the app and a soda when the trip was to the gas station and back. About five minutes total. Happens every now and then.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

One time i got $105 tip for delivering beer to some folks.

*this was back when i was still giving out my card*

They called about 5 minutes before the stores stopped selling for the night.


"Can you pick us up to go on a beer run. We are at 1234 Any street Orlando"

"No, the stores stop selling in 5 minutes. I'm parked at a 711 right now. Tell me what you want and I'll deliver a case for you. Cost of the beer plus $25(based on the relative location)"


"Umm... sure... don't think well get any other better offers in 5 minutes *laughs*


Then i went into the store and bought them a case. I drove to their house and showed up at their door with a case of beer (and the receipt)


"$45" i tell them.

$150" they say as they hand it over the cash.

"sweet" i reply as we trade.


----------



## Car Sick (Jul 18, 2018)

Only pulled in one $20 tip. Drunk couple wanted McDonald's they were closed, took them to a place that was open which was only a few minutes away.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

guffy515255 said:


> I have found that the vast majority of people that say they will tip you in the app, do in fact tip you in the app. Id estimate a good 80%ish in my experience. I believe all the claims that are seen on this site stating otherwise are hugely overstated and exaggerated. If someone claims theyll tip me $20 in the app though, that I doubt turns out to be true as often. Nice tip!


I agree with your 80% estimate.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

hanging in there said:


> You must live in an area of the country where someone's word still actually means something, and where people actually care about their fellow man. Refreshing to know such places still exist.


Agreed!

I've had about 20% of pax who claimed they'd tip in the app ACTUALLY tip.

The rest are lying, cheating, shit-eating slimeballs who wouldn't know a scruple if you shoved it down their throats.


----------



## Sophistiq8ted (Aug 12, 2018)

I got $40 for going to McDonald's. I have people cough up the money before we go. Or else we not going


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Solonsfury said:


> $500 cash plus $25 in the app. He pulled out his wallet and said he didn't have enough cash on him and asked if I'd wait a minute so he could go inside and get some cash.
> Believe it or not. I don't care....


How could he tip $25.00 when Uber limits the tip to 200% of the fare which would be a max tip of $17.54?


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

donurs said:


> How could he tip $25.00 when Uber limits the tip to 200% of the fare which would be a max tip of $17.54?


If you look at the screenshots you'll see it was on Lyft


----------

